
Wanted: A Few Good Women and Men to Serve as Presidential Innovation Fellows - ph0rque
http://www.whitehouse.gov/blog/2012/05/23/wanted-few-good-women-and-men-serve-presidential-innovation-fellows
======
Jedi_Vik
Start-up America?! I love the concept!

